# Eagle With Catch



## RowdyRay (Apr 22, 2020)

Like most everyone, I've been cooped up inside. Jealous of you folks that have plenty of blooming plants to shoot. Here in MN, everything is still brown and dead yet. Pretty boring, and going stir crazy. Last Saturday I woke up really early. Shaping up to be one of the nicest days we've had so far. Grabbed the camera and headed to a local eagle nest. Arrived as the sun was coming up. Glad I did.

Shortly after I got there, one of the parents flew in real low over the lake. Clearly carrying it's prize. Instead of flying up to the nest, it landed on a fallen tree in the water. About 25 yards from me. Actually lifted the fish up and looked right at me. Almost like showing off. Then flew off in a big loop up to the nest.

Have many more, but here's a few of my favorites. Not perfect. Definitely out of practice but, worth it to get out of the house for a couple hours. The best part was I never saw another person. Thanks for looking.


----------



## PJM (Apr 22, 2020)

What a nice reward for going out.  Good shots.  I like #3.


----------



## edsland (Apr 22, 2020)

Awesome set


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 22, 2020)

Excellent set.

#3 for the win!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 22, 2020)

Good catch for the both of you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice set. I don't think he would make a good fish delivery employee.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 22, 2020)

Wonderful set! Great shooting.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Apr 22, 2020)

What kind of lens did you use?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks like a bass.


----------



## slat (Apr 22, 2020)

I like #3.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Apr 22, 2020)

Grand images.

Mike ☘️


----------



## Winona (Apr 22, 2020)

Beautiful images! I’m sure that made the day.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2020)

Great set!!  I wonder if he ever gets tired of sushi?


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 23, 2020)

PJM said:


> What a nice reward for going out.  Good shots.  I like #3.





zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 
> #3 for the win!



Thank you both. Huh, this was my least favorite, but included it because of the wing position. Looks cool as heck. 

I know the shutter speed should have been a tad higher, but it happened rather fast. Just thrilled to have gotten these shots at all.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 23, 2020)

edsland said:


> Awesome set





Jeff G said:


> Good catch for the both of you!





zulu42 said:


> Wonderful set! Great shooting.



Thank you. It was a much needed bit of fun.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 23, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> What kind of lens did you use?



These were taken with the Sigma 150-500mm on the Nikon D7100. 



Derrel said:


> Looks like a bass.



Yes. A large mouth, if not mistaken.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 23, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. I don't think he would make a good fish delivery employee.



True. But, pretty sure the young ones didn't complain. Lol.



tirediron said:


> Great set!!  I wonder if he ever gets tired of sushi?



Who gets tired of sushi?


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 23, 2020)

I know I missed a few. Thank you so much. Get out when safe to do so. Mental health is just as important


----------

